# Phil Jackson fined 25k for tampering with Derek Fisher



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/stor...a-city-thunder

New York Knicks president Phil Jackson has been fined $25,000 by the NBA for tampering with Oklahoma City Thunder guard Derek Fisher.

Sources said Jackson was fined specifically for statements he made at a news conference last week about possibly hiring Fisher as Knicks coach.

The league's 30 teams were notified of the fine by league memo Monday afternoon, the sources said.

Among the reasons the league took this step, sources said, was to reinforce its annual reminders to teams of the league's anti-tampering rules, which prohibit teams from direct or indirect expressions of interest in other teams' impending free agents.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is the NBA short on cash or something? Because they're throwing out fines left, right and center.


----------

